# Free book for all you pet rat lovers!



## Brian G Turner (Jul 17, 2019)

For all of you who like or keep pet rats!

I've converted a blog my wife used to provide information on how to care for pet rats into an ebook, and for the next few days it's free to download:





__





						My Lovely Rats: A Personal Story about How to Keep Pet Fancy Rats eBook : Turner, Julie F., Turner, Brian G.: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

My Lovely Rats: A Personal Story about How to Keep Pet Fancy Rats eBook : Turner, Julie F., Turner, Brian G.: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					amzn.to
				



.

Rather than an objective guide, it's very much a personal story about keeping rats and includes such subjects as:

- what to feed them
- how to care for them
- how to get them to do art
- how to teach them to understand English
- how to deal with your husband being very allergic to rats
- how to get the most out of life with your rats
- how to let your rats get the most out of life

It should be of interest to those already keeping, or thinking of keeping, one or more pet fancy rats.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jul 19, 2019)

When someone says pet and rat in the same sentence I usually think this::








						Rat Terrier Dog Breed Information
					

Right breed for you? Rat Terrier information including personality, history, grooming, pictures, videos, and the AKC breed standard.




					www.akc.org
				



On another note; apparently, there are neighbors around the corner who keep pet rats--non-terrier variety. I should see if they might appreciate this.

I'm highly allergic so I sympathize with anyone allergic and living with those adorable pets.

Oh: one last note, recommend that you do not try to own pets of both kinds of rats mentioned above in my post.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah, I found myself *very* allergic to them. I had to go on some pretty strong steroid before we got them out of the house and into a shed.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jul 20, 2019)

Anything about how you should not use your pet rat for reprisals when your friend tries to strangle you with your plastic popper beads?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 20, 2019)

I don't think we tried that - though I suspect rats might find the beads interesting to play with.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jul 20, 2019)

That's a possibility that Poly Styrene never mentioned!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 20, 2019)

If I still kept rats, I'd get it. Miss my ratties. Great pets.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2020)

And this is free again for Christmas week.


----------

